# Yet another purchasing question



## mrben (3 Jan 2008)

I'll be honest - I really fancy a recumbent. However, they do seem devilishly expensive. So I'm really torn between whether or not to buy a 2nd hand recumbent (if I can find one) or a new road bike for my daily commute (currently 4 miles each way, hoping to upgrade to 6 soonish).

So, in the following price brackets, what do you think is possible?

£300-£500 - This is the most likely bracket for me at the moment, but I don't think I'm likely to get a recumbent for this price, even 2nd hand, although given that this is only £625 new, it might be possible? 

£500-£750 - Presumably a possibility for 2nd hand?

£750-£1000 - Presumably entering new recumbent price range? 

As far as I can tell, most bent bikes are in the £800 - £1500+ range; trikes tend to be a little pricier. 


Am I getting my hopes up, or should I just give up and admit that for the little money available I'm better off with a decent road bike?


----------



## domtyler (3 Jan 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/KMX-X-CLASS-R...0452892QQihZ001QQcategoryZ33503QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mrben (3 Jan 2008)

Without going too off-topic, how suitable are KMXs (and other low-slung trikes) for on-road commuting in traffic?


----------



## eTriker (4 Jan 2008)

Stick a bag on the back of the seat with a hi-visibility W/P cover. Fly one or more dayglo-fluorescent flags on a high mast and you'll be seen. Takes a bit of getting used to looking up so high at passing vehicles. Initially stick to routes/roads that you are used to and ride often.


----------



## tdr1nka (4 Jan 2008)

I ride a KMX-X in London, I bought it second hand otherwise I'd never have afforded a trike.

As long as you have a flag and good lights and always stay visible, riding in traffic is, in my experience, safer & easier. Car drivers will give you plenty of room and it is easier to hold your place on the road when you need.

The only let down is the chain set that comes as standard, they are set up for off road. I'm looking into replacing my chainset in the spring, I'm getting lots of advice, I'll let you know what transpires.

Check out 'London on a KMX' in the meantime.

T x


----------



## squeaker (4 Jan 2008)

*Commuting*



mrben said:


> Without going too off-topic, how suitable are KMXs (and other low-slung trikes) for on-road commuting in traffic?


IME OK, except for the lesser ability to 'wriggle' through the traffic (in comparison with a 2-wheeled 'bent). That is, you tend to become part of the traffic, due to the wider track  
Obviously (?) like any low 'bent you don't draw up hard behind any vehicles in their driver's blind spot.
Another downside of low 'bents is spray / splash from other vehicles, esp. when the road is really wet : also, on a trike, splash from your own front wheels can require more than just mudguards to suppress.
Trikes do have other advantages, though


----------



## sukhoi356 (4 Jan 2008)

Mr Ben pm sent
Alex


----------



## BentMikey (4 Jan 2008)

From only my two wheeler Hurricane experience, you don't need a flag or hiviz to be seen more often than on an upwrong. I don't see why a trike wouldn't work well in traffic, with perhaps the only issue not being able to filter quite as well.


----------



## NickM (4 Jan 2008)

mrben said:


> ...should I just give up and admit that for the little money available I'm better off with a decent road bike?


NO! because a recumbent is a completely different riding experience to an upright. You'll never know whether it's for you if you don't try it!

The likeliest machines for your budget are the Pashley PDQ, which is a badge-engineered Counterpoint Presto... one of these will cost about £350-400 on eBay, and there have been about 7 offered in the past couple of years...

...or a Speed Ross/Orbit Crystal (again, the same bike under different names)... one of these will cost about £400-450 on eBay, and there have been about 13 offered in the past couple of years. There's one with a homebuilt fairing here.

The Speed Ross is a bit lighter and sportier, the PDQ more touring orientated. Don't expect to be fast on either until you have your "recumbent legs", which for most people seems to take a few hundred miles. Don't let this put you off, though - you'll still be having lots of fun. Hence the well-known phrase or saying... Recumbent Grin 


PS and _do_ use low gears and twiddle up hills (you'll make up any lost time going down, and into a headwind)... and _do_ join the British Human Power Club!


----------



## Johnny Thin (4 Jan 2008)

It might not be for you - lots of people buy new ones then flog them 50 miles later. I have had 3 2nd hand ones, 2 active now, and have never looked back - I'll pay you to take away my old touring frame in fact as I can't get rid of the f***er. 

Nick's advice on Speed Ross, PDQ (or Kingcycle) is sound. I got a KC and now have a Ross, they are much the same except the Ross is twitchier and feels the bumps but is stiffer, lighter and faster up hills.

I've never read a review of one of the Taiwan ones from anyone knowledgeable.

If you want to look further afield you could try these sites which do come up with better-priced machines - I got my Toxy ZR from the HPV Deutschland one.

HPV Deutschland
German eBay

I did get the chance to try the KC and Toxy though and have spent a lot of time researching it all. I'm in Stourbridge if you ever want to try.

Oh, and another point. The people who maintain that "recumbents are slow up hills" are the ones who can't be bothered to train.


----------



## eTriker (6 Jan 2008)

Trice QNT 2006 (latest model with suspension) on eBay: 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ICE-Trice-QNT-2006-Recumbent-Trike_W0QQitemZ200189580148


----------



## Jonno (17 Nov 2009)

*I ride a Trice recumbent and love it!*

Hi

I ride a Trice recumbent and love it!

I live in Windsor

Where are you?


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Dec 2009)

Our Trice QNT (pre-suspension, done 3000 miles) will be up for sale in a couple of weeks if anyone is interested here first. Probably between £1,000 and £1,100.

This isn't the trike I ride, it's my husband's. He's gone back to Upwrongs.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (16 Dec 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Our Trice QNT (pre-suspension, done 3000 miles) will be up for sale in a couple of weeks if anyone is interested here first. Probably between £1,000 and £1,100.
> 
> This isn't the trike I ride, it's my husband's. He's gone back to Upwrongs.


Damn you, woman! Now where did I put that cash?? Aaah yes, the Local Post Office have it, I shall leave immediately to get it back.. and as it's cold I shall put my balaclava on too...


----------



## redfalo (26 Dec 2009)

It will be easier to find a decent road bike vor 300 to 500 quid than a used recumbent. But that´s only partially due to the fact that recumbents are more expensive in itself. Another important reason is that they usually come with a better configuration (front & rear suspension, for example). Due to this, 750-1000 for a new recumbent is even the lower range, from my point of view. Depends of the age, shape and configuration of course. If you compare uprights and recumbents with the same configuration the price gap shrinks a bit. 

One idea could be to look for a Radius Hornet. http://www.flickr.com/photos/cycleologist/4020604878/ It´s a recumbent which uses to be build by a german company which went out of buisness a few years ago. Those bike have a rather good reputation in Germany and are traded for a few hundred euros there. (Don´t know if you can get them in the UK). 

You might also have a look at a new or used Sinner recumbent. Those bikes are made by a dutch companie and are cheaper than most other recumbents.


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 Jan 2010)

Our spare Trice QNT is now up for sale:

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=51646


----------



## squeaker (2 Jan 2010)

M5 here might fit the bill? (Nothing to do with me, though, so caveat emptor, as always.)


----------

